#ubuntu-in 2019-08-13
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! Anyone up?
<The_LoudSpeaker> hii
#ubuntu-in 2019-08-14
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! Is anyone there?
#ubuntu-in 2019-08-16
<akupedia> hello world
<akupedia> hello ChanServ !
#ubuntu-in 2020-08-13
<snake-venom> Hi pavlushka
<snake-venom> how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> Hello
<snake-venom> good to see you after long time
<pavlushka> snake-venom: I'm doing fine, you?
<snake-venom> i hope you are healthy and safe
<snake-venom> i want to install GitExtensions but did not find any tutorial to install it on my ubuntu 18.04.5 LTS
<snake-venom> :) busy pavlushka  or something else ?
<pavlushka> snake-venom: trying to configure clamav to listen to tcp ports, so kinda
<snake-venom> ok
<pavlushka> snake-venom: give me 20-30 mins probably
<pavlushka> snake-venom: ok, what's up?
<pavlushka> snake-venom: how about this https://github.com/gitextensions/gitextensions/wiki/How-To:-run-Git-Extensions-on-Linux?
<pavlushka> snake-venom: how about this https://github.com/gitextensions/gitextensions/wiki/How-To:-run-Git-Extensions-on-Linux ?
#ubuntu-in 2020-08-14
<LunchThief> Hi there! Canonical used to provide live ubuntu cds / dvds / usb drives from its store ( shop.canonical.com ), which however has closed now. Is it still possible to get live ubuntu media from official sources?
